
Severe Vulnerability in Exim - based2
https://lwn.net/Articles/790553/
======
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/netsec/comments/bxn1gi/severe_vulne...](https://www.reddit.com/r/netsec/comments/bxn1gi/severe_vulnerability_in_exim_lwnnet/)

